# Slab Logo Development



## megs80 (15/9/11)

Hey All,

Ive started this forum for us to use for comment/opinions on the development of a new logo for our club.

If anyone minds me doing this please let me know. 

This development will consist of essentially two sized logos. One main logo for medium to large scale use and a logo designed to be used in small applications ( Forum signatures etc). Both will be compatible in colour and greyscale.

Ive attached a couple of concepts I started on last night. Its still early days but its a good starting basline to guage your thoughts.

My thoughts on the concepts below:

I need to work on the colours more. First thoughts are that there is too much yellow & brown. I still need to find a third colour to level this out. Im looking to keep the colours to three. Are there any colour combinations or specific colours people associate with southern sydney?

Are there anything specific to southern sydney which is worth referencing in the logo ( geography, plants, the bloody possums which keep me awake at night?)

I still need to work in some hops into the image.

The SLAB text doesnt fill quite right at the moment (life would be easier if SLAB had 5 characters in it  

The logo will be made punchier with refinement. The schooner needs to jump out more ( is it the best brewing reference for the centre of the logo?)

Is the logo too old style/ new style or the wrong style?

Have a look and let me know your thoughts. Dont worry, I have a thick skin and all SLAB member cpomments will be considered. The aim of this exicise is to get a rad logo which were all happy with.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## bconnery (15/9/11)

megs80 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Ive started this forum for us to use for comment/opinions on the development of a new logo for our club.
> 
> ...


Your logos exclude the smaller brewers, unless they brew ales


----------



## stef (15/9/11)

^ i was going to point that out too!


----------



## megs80 (15/9/11)

Sorry not sure what you mean. Who am I excluding?

Ah shit now I see! Bugger!


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/11)

Is this for larger brewers








Or is it for _lager_ brewers?

B)

Edit, heheh the boys beat me to it


----------



## jpScarfac3 (15/9/11)

I prefer the 1st design but maybe with an different colour bg (blue/purple) but still keep the stripes. A bigger 'SLAB' would be good too.


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/11)

To be constructive B) - the second one with the blue background would look better with a more "golden" beer in the glass with evidence of beading.


----------



## Tim (15/9/11)

They look pretty good to me


----------



## stef (15/9/11)

Yeah, i reckon the blue one would look a bit better with a paler beer colour.


----------



## Plastic Man (15/9/11)

Shire colours - Blue Black White - Go you Sharkies !!!! (I've probably upset our St George and Illawarra brethren but when your teams going as bad as ours who cares...)

Would be good to get some T-Shirts / stickers made at some stage so keeping this in the back of yr mind may be worthwhile, (black lines trapping colours and all that stuff).

They both look pretty good though. Certainly way better than my ghetto attempt !!!

cheers - richard.


----------



## Blackapple (15/9/11)

I like em both Alex.
With a slight lean towards the 2nd one for the colours and shape, but I like the SLAB logo on the glass in the first one.

My 2 cents

Jordo


----------



## megs80 (15/9/11)

Hey Guys,

Cheers for the feedback. Ive made a few changes and its looking better/ punchier. Still need to work the details like condensation on the glass, some more highlights on the shapes and text to give it more depth and add hops. Check out the latest draft and leave your feedback.

Also, Ive exclude the larger people from the group 

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## SG9090 (15/9/11)

Would be good to see a bit of hops somewhere in the logo, Good luck though tough concept.

Next year will be the year of the shark i say.

Shane


----------



## megs80 (15/9/11)

Plastic Man said:


> Shire colours - Blue Black White - Go you Sharkies !!!! (I've probably upset our St George and Illawarra brethren but when your teams going as bad as ours who cares...)
> 
> Would be good to get some T-Shirts / stickers made at some stage so keeping this in the back of yr mind may be worthwhile, (black lines trapping colours and all that stuff).
> 
> ...




Your logo got the ball rolling! I thought since the caliber of beer was so good and everyone had a great time better make it look like were serious. Im creating the logos in Adobe illustrator so the can be scaled no problems.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Blackapple (15/9/11)

megs80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Cheers for the feedback. Ive made a few changes and its looking better/ punchier. Still need to work the details like condensation on the glass, some more highlights on the shapes and text to give it more depth and add hops. Check out the latest draft and leave your feedback.
> 
> ...


Looks good mate.


----------



## Plastic Man (15/9/11)

SG9090 said:


> Next year will be the year of the shark i say.
> 
> Shane



I say that every year.... <_<


----------



## Blackapple (15/9/11)

Plastic Man said:


> I say that every year.... <_<


And for the last 45....


----------



## flano (16/9/11)

can we have a pic of Gallen somewhere on it?

:super:


----------



## humulus (16/9/11)

Like the logo i reckon a nice pilsner glass or a weizen glass,see ya to the schooie!!
also some hops and bine would be good weaving around in the background with some barley floating in there somewhere too
just finished work might spark up the braumeister if i can stay awake!!!! :beer:


----------



## Tim (16/9/11)

Slightly off topic, but Shire Residents who support St George Illawarra are traitors.
I'd rather not support Rugby League than follow a team other than the Sharks.


----------



## bowser (16/9/11)

Logo is coming along nicely, i think with a few small changes it will look the goods.

Once it is done i can create a Facebook group if you like, this might be handy to create events and keep everyone in the loop a little easier.

Is everyone ok with this?


----------



## megs80 (16/9/11)

Bowser said:


> Logo is coming along nicely, i think with a few small changes it will look the goods.
> 
> Once it is done i can create a Facebook group if you like, this might be handy to create events and keep everyone in the loop a little easier.
> 
> Is everyone ok with this?




Thats sound like a good idea.

Heres the logo post lunchbreak. Still need to add glass condensation, bubbles, head, Hops and make it all a bit brighter. Also the glass still needs a bit of work but no longer looks like a schooner.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## humulus (16/9/11)

"Stalkerbook" link for slab would be good!!


----------



## bowser (16/9/11)

Ok, i have created a group, if you add me ill then add you to the group.

www.facebook.com/dtbowerman

Group Link - Southern Lager & Ale Brewers

There were quite a few SLAB groups taken so i called it Southern Lager & Ale Brews (SLAB)

The group is private so other people can see the group but cant see or create posts.


----------



## beerbog (17/9/11)

megs80 said:


> Thats sound like a good idea.
> 
> Heres the logo post lunchbreak. Still need to add glass condensation, bubbles, head, Hops and make it all a bit brighter. Also the glass still needs a bit of work but no longer looks like a schooner.
> 
> ...



Looks good. :beerbang:


----------



## megs80 (19/9/11)

Added some hops and did some more work to the beer. Still need to add the condensation and a bit of froth on the top.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Bubba Q (19/9/11)

it needs a skull


----------



## jpScarfac3 (20/9/11)

Looking very nice. Can't really fit any other stuff in there, it's pretty chockers.


----------



## flano (20/9/11)

Bubba Q said:


> it needs a skull




hahaha


----------



## Vitalstatistix (21/9/11)

Bubba Q said:


> it needs a skull











nah seriously, looking good guys!!


----------



## humulus (21/9/11)

Looking good reckon the last thing is something to identify that were from Sydney/The shire!!!!


----------



## mccuaigm (21/9/11)

Tim said:


> Slightly off topic, but Shire Residents who support St George Illawarra are traitors.
> I'd rather not support Rugby League than follow a team other than the Sharks.



+1


----------



## Plastic Man (22/9/11)

humulus said:


> Looking good reckon the last thing is something to identify that were from Sydney/The shire!!!!




If you look really closely you can see that the skull is that of Paul Gallens... :icon_cheers:


----------



## megs80 (18/10/11)

Hi Guys,

Here is the logo for your signatures.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Plastic Man (18/10/11)

Done

We need t-shirts next. I used to have a T-Shirt transfer heat press in a past life. I'll see if I can dig it out. There is a mob at Albury called Flexiprint that will print up transfers. We could then BYO shirts and make up shirts at a meet. Need a clever saying for the back of the shirt though....


----------



## beerbog (18/10/11)

Thanks Megs. :beerbang:


----------



## Gar (18/10/11)

Well done fella's that really did turn out good!


----------



## Blackapple (18/10/11)

Bit smaller than the one you had at Glenn's :lol:


----------



## crazyhorse (19/10/11)

Awesome work, like it a lot!



Blackapple said:


> Bit smaller than the one you had at Glenn's :lol:


----------



## bowser (19/10/11)

Nice work, logo turned out great!


----------

